# أكتشاف علمي مثير اختبار جلدي بسيط يكتشف مرض ألزهايمر مبكرا  !!!!



## Dona Nabil (25 يونيو 2009)

*أعلن علماء أميركيون أن تطوير اختبار جلد بسيط يسمح باكتشاف مرض ألزهايمر مبكرا أصبح احتمالا مستقبليا ممكنا. ويمكن إجراء هذا الاختبار بسهولة بواسطة ممرض أو فني طبي في عيادة طبيب أو عيادة خارجية.



فقد وجد فريق بحث من معهد روكفلر لعلوم الأعصاب أن مواد معينة في خلايا الجلد قد تتيح للأطباء إثباتا أو نفيا سريعا ودقيقا لشكوكهم حول أعراض ألزهايمر المبكرة لدى مرضاهم.



ويبدو أن الباحثين قد عثروا على "مؤشر حيوي" يمكن أن يميز بدقة بين مرض ألزهايمر وغيره من صور الخرف خلال السنة أو السنتين الأولين من نشوء وتقدم المرض.



أظهر المؤشر الحيوي مستويات دقة عالية لدى اختباره على خلايا جلدية من بنك الأنسجة، وعينات أخرى موثقة التشخيص أخذت لدراسة سابقة غير منشورة. كما أظهر المؤشر الحيوي إمكانية استخدامه في اختبار عينات الدم.



صعوبة التشخيص 

يشير الباحثون إلى صعوبة التمييز بين التلف الإدراكي المعتدل أو الخرف وبين مرض ألزهايمر في مراحله المبكرة. بيد أن علاجات ألزهايمر تكون في أقصى فعاليتها قبل التلف المدمر والواسع النطاق لوظائف الدماغ، الذي ينشأ لا محالة بعد أربع سنوات أو أكثر من الإصابة.



وقد وجد علماء آخرون أن بالإمكان العثور على تأثيرات مرض ألزهايمر في مختلف أنحاء الجسم، وليس فقط في الدماغ، بيد أن فريق بحث معهد روكفلر قد اكتشف "مؤشرا حيويا" على المرض لدى اختبارهم لعلامات التهاب خلايا الجلد متصلة بألزهايمر، وهي تعرف بالخلايا الأرومية الليفية، بدون الحاجة إلى اختبارات تنتهك الجسم، كتصريف السوائل بالفتيل القطني.



ويبدو أن الإصابة بمرض ألزهايمر تستحث تغيرات تتمثل في اختلال حاد في نسب صورتين من إنزيم موجود في خلايا الجلد المعرضة لجزيء براديكينين المتصل بالالتهاب. هذا الاختلال بالذات لا يوجد في خلايا الأشخاص المصابين بصور الخرف، مثل مرض باركنسن والخرق متعدد الخلل وكوريا هنتنغتن.



توسيع التجربة

صمم الباحثون مؤشرا لمرض ألزهايمر، سيساعد كذلك تقييمات الأطباء للخرف، وبما يتيح للعلماء تحويل نتائج الاختبار لكل مريض إلى رقم واحد. وقد أنتج الاختبار نتائج جيدة لدى إجرائه على 60 عينة أنسجة، 30 مأخوذة من بنك الأنسجة، و30 عينة أخرى من أشخاص تم تشخيص إصابتهم بألزهايمر.



وكانت دراسة أخرى -غير منشورة- للاختبار قد أجرته على 100 شخص، وأظهرت نتائج جيدة، وأعرب الباحثون عن استعدادهم لتوسيع التجربة لتشمل آلاف الأشخاص، الأمر الذي يراه الخبراء ضروريا لأن الفرضية الكامنة خلف الاختبار ليست صيغة مقبولة تماما بعدُ، إذ لم يقدم الباحثون إثباتا لها.



ورغم أن وجود التهاب حول الأجمات النشوية التي تتشكل في أدمغة مرضى ألزهايمر أمر معروف تماما، فإنه يبقى من الضروري إثبات وجود التهاب في أماكن أخرى من الجسم.



ووفقا للباحثين، تظهر النتائج أنه عندما يتفق مؤشر ألزهايمر (الذي قاموا بتصميمه) مع التشخيص الإكلينيكي لوجود المرض، فهناك احتمال عال لدقة التشخيص. ونشرت نتائج الدراسة في العدد الأخير من "فعاليات الأكاديمية الوطنية للعلوم" وعرضتها "نيوزمديكال نت".*

نقلا عن العالم أون لاين نت عن مواقع اجنبيه


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يونيو 2009)

خبر راااااااااااائع يا دونا 

ميرررسى على الخبر والمعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (25 يونيو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا دونا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sara A (27 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا دونا على الخبر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## white rose (27 يونيو 2009)

*يسلموا ايديك دونا

خبر مهم كتير​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> خبر راااااااااااائع يا دونا
> 
> ميرررسى على الخبر والمعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*اكيد ده شىء بيدى امل لناس كتير من مرضى الزهايمر فى العلاج المبكر للمرض
ميرسى يا كوكو نورت الموضوع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

happy angel قال:


>



*نورتى الموضوع يا اجمل هابى​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا دونا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى يا كليموو على تشجيعك 
ربنا معاك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

sara a قال:


> *ميرسى يا دونا على الخبر*
> *ربنا يباركك*



*نورتى يا ساره
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *يسلموا ايديك دونا
> 
> خبر مهم كتير​*


 
*نورتى الموضوع يا قمر
تسلميلى  يا حبيبتى *


----------



## Dr.Lilian (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*ميرسى يا دونا على الخبر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 نوفمبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> *ميرسى يا دونا على الخبر
> ربنا يباركك*



*ميرررسى على المشاركه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## سور (11 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات جديده ومهمة
شكرا ليكى دونا
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مرسى يا قمر على المعلومات 

الرب يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ارووجة (11 نوفمبر 2009)

خبر مهم
ميرسي ليكي ياقمر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع

رائع وهام ومفيد جدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 نوفمبر 2009)

خبر رائع 
ميرسى لك كتير 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2010)

سور قال:


> معلومات جديده ومهمة
> شكرا ليكى دونا
> الرب يبارك حياتك​



*ميرررسى يا قمررر على المشاركه :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> مرسى يا قمر على المعلومات
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ​



*نورتى يا صوفيا :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> خبر مهم
> ميرسي ليكي ياقمر
> ربنا يباركك



*ميرررسى يا اروووجتى 
ربنا معاكى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع
> 
> رائع وهام ومفيد جدا
> 
> الرب يبارككم​



*نورت يا استاذى 
ربنا يعوضك تعبك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> خبر رائع
> ميرسى لك كتير
> المسيح معك ويباركك



*ميررسى يا ديدى​*


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أبريل 2010)

رائع معلومات قيمة جدا

شكرا دونا

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يونيو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> رائع معلومات قيمة جدا
> 
> شكرا دونا
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​









[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*خبر رائع ومطمئن يا دونا

بس ياترى الدكتور اللى يعرف تأكيد المرض تخصصه ايه

شكرا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 يونيو 2010)

*امراض جلديه 
والا خلايا المخ *
​


----------



## ريما 14 (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اختي دونا  العزيزة 

الله يبعد هادي الامراض عن كل البشرية 

تحياتي اختي


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *خبر رائع ومطمئن يا دونا
> 
> بس ياترى الدكتور اللى يعرف تأكيد المرض تخصصه ايه
> 
> ...





hero mena gerges قال:


> *امراض جلديه
> والا خلايا المخ *
> ​




*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وبتمنى لو فى حد متخصص يفيدك
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يوليو 2010)

اهل المودة قال:


> شكرا اختي دونا  العزيزة
> 
> الله يبعد هادي الامراض عن كل البشرية
> 
> تحياتي اختي


----------

